# Another hopeful....???



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

Well, i know you guys didnt like the last horse and i dont blame you, im not getting him. So, what about this guy? He is a 8 year old registered (paint) he is paint on top QH on bottom. He is 15-15.1 hands tall. Built like a brick house though. He has had 3(?) years natural horsemanship training and then was in training all summer, he is well broke, soft and supple. Here are the pictures.


----------



## eventnwithwinston (Feb 15, 2009)

Sorry but the pictures are not showing up for me


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

sorry no pictures


----------



## LacyLove (Feb 12, 2009)

the pics arent showing up for me =[


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

Ugh, its not working!!! It works on my computer, this stupid thing. Let me try again, umm should i try a whole new thread? Well ill try this first. If it dont work then i will post a new thread.


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

its still not working :-(


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

GRRRR!!! well hum, im not at home, so is what i will do when i go home is save them to my computer, then upload them as attachments, it worked the one time, so i guess thats what i will have to do. Sorry everyone. When i go home Sunday i will try so stay posted lol.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Could you try uploading to Photobucket? 
Then use the tags:
[*IMG]urlhere[/IMG*]
Without the *s


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

o ya, ill try that


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

well, except you have to save them to your computer pictures and im not on my computer.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

does this work? Pictures by barrelgirl2 - Photobucket


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

reining girl said:


> He has had 3(?) years natural horsemanship training and then was in training all summer, he is well broke, soft and supple. Here are the pictures.


From your photobucket link he looks Ok. Some pictures do not show him in a good way and others seem fine.

My only comment is mainly that he does not LOOK supple at all.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

He is very cute!!

I agree though, he looks as stiff as a board.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

ya, im not sure about the supple thing, it could be the pictures, but im not sure. I dont know if i want him though????? Im just humm, i love his color and his conformation, but im just not really sure about him. She is not sure that he could make a barrel horse, she said he can be lazy and also he likes to test the rider, he is a very smart horse. I just dont like his height, i like taller (16.0 hands) and he is only 15 - 15.1 hands. I dont know, she is the only one that wants to trade though. UGH, this is just a pain lol.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Dunno what to tell you. He's cute, he's well put-together - I can't find anything glaring at me about his confo... maybe go see him, ride him, and then decide?


----------



## Draven (Feb 18, 2009)

reining girl said:


> ya, im not sure about the supple thing, it could be the pictures, but im not sure. I dont know if i want him though????? Im just humm, i love his color and his conformation, but im just not really sure about him. She is not sure that he could make a barrel horse, she said he can be lazy and also he likes to test the rider, he is a very smart horse. I just dont like his height, i like taller (16.0 hands) and he is only 15 - 15.1 hands. I dont know, she is the only one that wants to trade though. UGH, this is just a pain lol.


 
In my opinion if youre not feeling that great about him and aren't very excited about him then don't get him! Wait til you find one you really like and are very excited about!


----------



## Pally (Mar 23, 2009)

I think if he's not to far it's worth a look in person. Looks like pretty decent confo...I like his shoulder.

Now I did notice that he appears to be in a Mikmar combo bit or something similar. It's not that I think these are a horrible tool in the right hands, but it may be a red flag that they may be using it to control him, or trying to get him "supple". I don't know...I hate judging potential purchases with someone else riding...obviously that can change everything.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

I think its just a regular D ring snaffle bit.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Can't tell much about him except he looks butt-high, but your cat is very cute.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

The horse that's on the link http://s715.photobucket.com/albums/ww151/barrelgirl2/
Is being ridden in a Mikmar Combination bit. 
Is this the same horse? Different pictures than I originally saw are up now.


----------

